# Pigeons Dying from Rat Poison - Question?



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Please, does anyone know if there is any remedy for pigeons poisoned by rat poison? More than a dozen have already died as far as I know; three are very sick and dying in my care right now and who knows how many more will die. The biopsy of one of them apparently shows that "rat poison is the likely culprit."

Thank you!


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

vitiman k, lots of it, that's only if the rat poison is warfarin based


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't know. My vet said about the biopsy report that "this may relate to ingesting cholecalciferol-containing rodenticides." It's taking long time to kill them by causing "the tissue to mineralize."


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is to make sure it has plenty of water available all the time and perhaps giving it activated charcoal capsules. Charcoal is a nature detox. It binds to toxins and makes them useless. I don't know if it would work for rat poison or if it would work quickly enough. My dog got a hold of a stick of rat poison and it did NOT end well  It was actually more of a freak accident. They were up too high for him to get, in the garage, but my chickens are always going in there messing with stuff. We suspect they knocked it on the floor and he got the package. Otherwise we have no idea how he would have gotten a hold of it.


----------

